# How to wire 12 volt cigarette lighter fitting



## rothierovers

Hello all, We are new to motorhoming. We want to fit a cigarette lighter type plug to an external submersible water pump. Please can someone tell me how you wire the cigarette lighter type plug? Thanks in advance.


----------



## spykal

Hi

The twin wire from the pump should have a black wire (-) and a Red wire ( +). 

The red wire ( +) should go to the center connection of the cigar lighter plug and the black wire (-) should go to the side connections of the plug. Most plugs use soldered connections. 

If you get it wrong the pump will rotate in the wrong direction and although it may not be damaged it most likely will not pump any water :wink: 

Do use a cigar plug with an integral fuse. 

Mike


----------



## jiwawa

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> The twin wire from the pump should have a black wire (-) and a Red wire ( +).
> 
> The red wire ( +) should go to the center connection of the cigar lighter plug and the black wire (-) should go to the side connections of the plug. Most plugs use soldered connections.
> 
> Mike


Hi Spykal

I know this is an old topic but I'm in need of a bit more help here!

My wires are blue/brown - I guess this is the black/red combo - brown to centre and blue to side connection.

I'll need to find someone with a soldering gun, but when you say the black wire should go to the side connections, should it be soldered to the clip/spring thing that holds the plug in the socket?

Thanks.


----------



## loddy

I think if you need to ask how to wire in a socket You need to call in a professional, may stop a burn

Loddy


----------



## Techno100

> but when you say the black wire should go to the side connections, should it be soldered to the clip/spring thing that holds the plug in the socket?
> 
> Thanks.


yes


----------



## jiwawa

Thanks Loddy and Techno - yes, I'll be passing the job to someone who has a soldering iron - and presumably knows how to use it!


----------

